# Timeshare resorts in the British Isles



## Judy (Jul 12, 2010)

If you found yourself in Dover, England and wanted to spend up to a week in the British Isles before heading home to Florida, where would you like to go that has a timeshare with a reasonable chance of exchange confirmation during early June? Which exchange company would you use?

to TUG editor:  I posted this in the wrong forum.  After 2 weeks with no answer, I hope it's OK to re-post it here.


----------



## x3 skier (Jul 12, 2010)

Probably the easiest is one of the several Canal Boat exchanges. I used to see them all the time on RCI. SFX is a good bet but most of the availability on any exchange will be out in the Country.

Cheers


----------



## Laurie (Jul 12, 2010)

Judy, if you have a couple of potential traders, I'd put in requests with both RCI and DAE. Favorite areas of UK so far are Cornwall, Lake District, and Scotland.

A couple of years ago we got Tregenna Castle, Cornwall in late April from RCI with a not-very-strong trader, and had a very good experience. They have a lot of units, some not-thrilled reviewers, on the small side but but it worked out great for us and the scenery was stunning. There are several other Cornwall TS'es with good reputatuion. 

Cumbria/Lake District might be a slightly harder trade, but early June might happen. We just got back from Quaysiders Club and it was excellent - stunning scenery again.  Personally I liked these areas better than Cotswolds and other areas we've driven thru.

And then there's Scotland. Good chance to get something decent from RCI in early June IMO.

As you know, DAE has lots of holiday cottages plus timeshares so maybe you could snag one with a request. Your odds go up with DAE when looking in the shorter term.


----------



## Carolinian (Jul 13, 2010)

My first choices would be Stouts Hill in the Cotswolds, Broome Park, near Canterbury, and Elmers Court Country Club on the south coast, but all are hard to get.  Cornwall has more timeshare, though, and is therefore easier to exchange into, and is a nice area.  Canalboats are a great experience, and I would not overlook them.  Since RCI started renting, though, the Canalboats are not as easy to trade into in the summer as they were a few years ago.  I would also think about Scotland, which has some good timeshares and is usually a bit easier than England to trade into.  I concur that you should put in requests to both RCI and DAE.  If you have something that SFX takes, try them, too.  Also HTSE which has a partner relationship with UKRE.

The HOA's at some of these resorts handle rentals for their members.  I know that both Stouts Hill and Broome Park do.  That also might be something worth checking out.


----------



## Judy (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks for all the ideas.  Carolinian, Can you tell me what it is that you like about the places you suggested?

I need to exchange through RCI if possible because I have a couple of deposits to use up.


----------



## RAMBO (Jul 13, 2010)

*carolinian*

could we make CAROLINIAN an honorary member. So helpful and very informative.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 13, 2010)

RAMBO said:


> could we make CAROLINIAN an honorary member. So helpful and very informative.



My guess is that he doesn't want to be a member - or he would be.


----------



## x3 skier (Jul 13, 2010)

Carolinian would only accept if Delta was the official airline of TUG.:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Cheers


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 13, 2010)

*British Timeshare Tours.*

It is hard to imagine hearing a high-pressure, arm-twisting, truth-stretching, guilt-tripping, psychologically manipulative timeshare sales pitch delivered by someone with a BBC English accent or a dignified Scottish brogue.  

The mind boggles. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## jlwquilter (Jul 13, 2010)

OP - what year are you looking at? I just the other day (literally) confirmed into a 3BR at Barnsdale, near Oakham, England. Used RCI, using a good trader (Cape Code high summer). Resort has good reviews.

It matched up perfectly with an Ireland I had grabbed, also online, a week or two earlier. At Connamara Country Club - although frankly this resort is not well reviewed. But I have plenty of time to decided on going or not... both weeks are for mid-June 2012.


----------



## jlwquilter (Jul 13, 2010)

AwayWeGo said:


> It is hard to imagine hearing a high-pressure, arm-twisting, truth-stretching, guilt-tripping, psychologically manipulative timeshare sales pitch delivered by someone with a BBC English accent or a dignified Scottish brogue.
> 
> The mind boggles.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



Off topic but had to say: I visited my aunt many years ago in the deep south. One night I wanted Chinese food so went to the local joint. The Chinese woman spoke rapid fire Chinese to the cook and then in a very southern accent, spoke to me. Of course there's no reason she wouldn't have whatever accent, but it just threw me!


----------



## Carolinian (Jul 14, 2010)

Judy said:


> Thanks for all the ideas.  Carolinian, Can you tell me what it is that you like about the places you suggested?
> 
> I need to exchange through RCI if possible because I have a couple of deposits to use up.



Stouts Hill is in the Cotwolds, and indeed is the only timeshare there, which is an area will lots of quaint stone-built towns that were prosperous in the wool trade before the industrial revolution and have often not changed too much since.  The resort itself is an old manor house of a wool merchant that is at the edge of the village of Uley.  Not only are the Cotswolds towns great to visit, but there are also castles, manor houses, etc. and the City of Bath is not too far away.  It is also not too far to venture over into Wales.

Broome Park is also an old manor house, from about the 16th century as I recall, that later belonged to a famous turn of the century British general.  It is near Canterbury, and also with lots of interesting things to see in the area.

Elmers Court Country Club is also an old manor house, 18th century I think, but has lots of units in new buildings on the ground.  I prefer the manor house units.  It is within easy driving distance of Stonehenge, Brighton, the ferry to the Isle of Wight, and lots of other interesting places.  If you catch the right weeks, the UK's largest classic car shows are held twice a year at nearby Beaulieu.


----------



## Keitht (Jul 14, 2010)

AwayWeGo said:


> It is hard to imagine hearing a high-pressure, arm-twisting, truth-stretching, guilt-tripping, psychologically manipulative timeshare sales pitch delivered by someone with a BBC English accent or a dignified Scottish brogue.
> 
> The mind boggles.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



Most of the timeshare sales people I've come across in the UK either look and sound like East End hoodlums or Liverpudlian scallies!


----------



## Judy (Jul 14, 2010)

jlwquilter said:


> OP - what year are you looking at? I just the other day (literally) confirmed into a 3BR at Barnsdale, near Oakham, England. Used RCI, using a good trader (Cape Code high summer). Resort has good reviews.
> 
> It matched up perfectly with an Ireland I had grabbed, also online, a week or two earlier. At Connamara Country Club - although frankly this resort is not well reviewed. But I have plenty of time to decided on going or not... both weeks are for mid-June 2012.



2012 like you :whoopie:  but we're looking for the beginning of June. 





We're scheduled to land in Dover on June 3, 2012. Our schedule won't fit perfectly with a timeshare check-in, but good enough.


----------



## Judy (Oct 27, 2010)

Because DH has never been to England before, we've decided that we want to do the main tourist sites, like London, Windsor Castle, Stonehenge, Oxford, Stratford-upon-Avon, etc.  I keep coming back to London as the best base from which to do our touring.  I put in requests with RCI and DAE in July but so far no results. We no longer own anything that trades with SFX. We'll be in England June 2012 and can only use one particular week.  I think that if DAE comes through, it will be too late to get frequent flier tickets, and I don't think RCI will ever come through.  Every time I search RCI for London going 2 years out, I see only rentals. It's time to expand my search. 
So that brings me to my next question: Are there any timeshares outside of London that would be somewhat conveniently located to use as a base for first time touring?  (Yes, I've checked the maps, but not knowing anything about the English roads and traffic, I need some first-hand information)


----------



## jlwquilter (Oct 27, 2010)

I know nothing about this really but....

The Barnsdale Country Club seems to be about 1 1/2 hrs outside of London and you can get back and forth on the train. We hope to stay a few days in London ourselves and avoid that commute but I am prepared mentally to do it for a few days to see London's highlights if that's what it comes to.

The Barnsdale exchange in RCI has been popping up ALOT the past few months for various June weeks (and I think July as well). Kinda makes me nervous as I wonder why they are appearing like this.

Anyway, something for you think about


----------



## Carolinian (Oct 27, 2010)

Judy said:


> Because DH has never been to England before, we've decided that we want to do the main tourist sites, like London, Windsor Castle, Stonehenge, Oxford, Stratford-upon-Avon, etc.  I keep coming back to London as the best base from which to do our touring.  I put in requests with RCI and DAE in July but so far no results. We no longer own anything that trades with SFX. We'll be in England June 2012 and can only use one particular week.  I think that if DAE comes through, it will be too late to get frequent flier tickets, and I don't think RCI will ever come through.  Every time I search RCI for London going 2 years out, I see only rentals. It's time to expand my search.
> So that brings me to my next question: Are there any timeshares outside of London that would be somewhat conveniently located to use as a base for first time touring?  (Yes, I've checked the maps, but not knowing anything about the English roads and traffic, I need some first-hand information)



You really don't want to be driving into London, given the traffic, parking, etc.  You need a timeshare close enough and with reasonable rail service.  Hever comes to mind as one possibility.  Brantridge Park may be another.  Hever has rail service somewhat close, but you may need a way to get to the station.  I am not certain about Brantridge Park.  I got an exchange there once but had a schedule conflict and let my brother and sister in law use it.  Broome Park might be another possibility.


----------



## LLW (Oct 27, 2010)

Judy said:


> Because DH has never been to England before, we've decided that we want to do the main tourist sites, like London, Windsor Castle, Stonehenge, Oxford, Stratford-upon-Avon, etc.  I keep coming back to London as the best base from which to do our touring.  I put in requests with RCI and DAE in July but so far no results. We no longer own anything that trades with SFX. We'll be in England June 2012 and can only use one particular week.  I think that if DAE comes through, it will be too late to get frequent flier tickets, and I don't think RCI will ever come through.  Every time I search RCI for London going 2 years out, I see only rentals. It's time to expand my search.
> So that brings me to my next question: Are there any timeshares outside of London that would be somewhat conveniently located to use as a base for first time touring?  (Yes, I've checked the maps, but not knowing anything about the English roads and traffic, I need some first-hand information)



When we went in September 2007 for our first time touring the British Isles, we stayed in a hotel in London, and used the Hop-On, Hop-Off buses, Metro, and trains to do the touring in and near London. We even went to Glascow and Cambridge. We brought a travel cooker, but ate most of our meals out. We each only had one carry-on luggage, and didn't check in any, but it was enough, even with our multitude of medications. We stayed for 5 nights in London. 

Then we flew to Manchester, picked up a car, and drove to the timeshare we had reserved in the Lake District, Seasons at Whitbarrow Village. We had reserved a 2BR, but they gave us a 3BR in the new townhouse section. It was nice and not any different from the timeshares in the U.S. that we had been in, except it didn't have washer/dryer in the unit, but the coin-operated laundromat was adequate and we never had any competition using it.

We got it through II - it was just sitting on line. I see it on line often. I think an ongoing search should get you early June.

There were lots of newly built units, and some converted farm houses (I think those were mainly 1BRs). The Leisure Center was under renovation (which we didn't know beforehand), so we couldn't use it. But we were mainly interested in using the car to tour in and near the Lake District, so we were OK.

The most interesting experience we had about this timeshare was in the restaurant, they had live entertainment every night - different kinds of singing, stand-up comedies, etc. There was no cover charge. We met other customers from South Africa, the Isles, and the mainland. Most people had dinner then stayed for the entertainment. One night we had leftover, and the waiter gave us a porcelain container to take them back to our unit. We took it back 2 nights later. There was also a village pub in the lower floor.

You can read reviews on it in the Review section here. There are also other timeshares in the Lake District.


----------

